# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  كتاب تعليمي جديد في تشغيل الآلات المبرمجة CNC

## zaaher2

كتاب تدريبي مجاني جديد على تشغيل آلات الـ CNC باللغة العربية 
لآلات التفريز المبرمجة CNC التي تعمل وفق نظامي تحكم FANUC و SIEMENS
يمكن تحميل هذه الكتب من موقع مجلة التقنيات الصناعية - قسم التحميل:



http://www.intech-mag.com/mag/index....DownloadCenter

----------


## anwarhum

شكراا

----------


## raksh

شكراً

----------


## gamalanis

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## gamalanis

:SnipeR (65):

----------


## gamalanis

:SnipeR (97):

----------


## siim

good day for every body

----------


## ahmedrg

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## cadworks

والله أشكركم على ه\ه المجهودات المب\ولة في تطوير العلم و التدريس
أنا أستا\ مادة الميكانيك وأرجو أن تقبلوني كعضو لديكم لتعم الفائدة بيننا
وأشكر ألف شكر على هاته المواضيع الشيقة للدروس التعليمية

----------


## ibgad

بارك الله فيك

----------


## MRMLANCER

شكرا جزيلا

----------

